# Lizards > General Lizards >  Green anole breeder needed!

## Coyote peterson

Hey! My cousin caught a green anole in Florida and now I want one like crazy. I’m having trouble finding a good breeder that has relatively inexpensive ones.  I also need some place that will sell me the stuff that I’ll need to keep him In.

----------

Cinnamon Peroxide (11-03-2018)

----------


## dakski

Probably not to hard to find an Anole at a reptile pet shop, and they can sell you what you need to house it and care for it properly. 

However, Anoles are not the best pet lizard, IMO. They are not very interactive (really can't be handled much).

I would recommend researching other lizards that make good pets and are also easy to care for.

Leopard Geckos, Crested Geckos, False Chameleons, and Chameleons (much more advanced though and also not super handleable) come to mind. 

If you want to go bigger, but will need bigger tanks, UVB lighting, more heat, more demanding diets, etc. Bearded Dragons and Blue Tongue Skinks are awesome pets. 

I have a Blue Tongue currently (Frank) and he's awesome. I had a Bearded Dragon for almost 11 years and he was great as well. I also have 3 Leopard Geckos currently. 

Not trying to discourage you and I don't know your budget or skill level, but I wanted to give my two cents. 

Please feel free to ask questions and explain what you like about Anoles and we might be able to help you find a better pet lizard. If you are stuck on an anole, again, look for reptile pet stores near you, and I imagine they can help you out.

----------

Coyote peterson (09-07-2019),_Lord Sorril_ (10-12-2018)

----------


## Coyote peterson

Thanks for the great post.

----------

